# what kind of clipper to buy for a shih tzu/maltese dog



## bravofleet4 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

My parents adopted a puppy from the neighbors about a year ago. While they do love her very much and feed/walk her, they're not willing to stomach paying for grooming bills. Consequently, her hair has gotten very long and matted. I've decided I want to try grooming her myself. I was hoping someone could recommend a budget pet trimmer. My budget would be around $60 but even lower would be better.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Your not going to get much for $60. Anything less than that won't cut it (no pun intended). I don't think that you will be happy with anything you pick up for around that price, unless it is a used more expensive clipper (check craigslist maybe or see if any area groomers have a used one for sale). I would personally recommend the Andis AGC 2 speed clipper. It does an amazing job on my girls and never slows down. It also stays pretty cool and isn't too heavy for me. We also have a Oster clipper at the Humane Society that does an excellent job on matted dogs (I am not sure what model it is though). Both clippers were purchased for around $100-$120. You will also need a few different blades, or you can get just one blade (#10 usually comes with the clipper) and get a set of clipper combs instead. This is how you will make the hair different lengths. If you decide to go the blade route, I would get a #10, 30 and 5F or 7F). I would also recommend a nice pair of shears (I like to use mine to trim up their faces and ears and tail). 

You may want to take her to the groomer for this first time (especially because she is matted) and watch how the groomer does it. Matted fur can and will pull up into the blades if you are not careful and you will end up with a bloody dog. There are a lot of different areas you need to be careful of when you are grooming, or you may end up injuring your dog.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd agree with Binkalette. I had a cheapo grooming kit. Andis clippers, but in a cheapie kit that sucked. I burned them out in no time. They'd been a gift, and my guys are rarely matted. I've had andis agc 2 speeds for 4 years now and they act like they are new as long as they are taken care of. A friend with schnauzers has gone through 2 different cheapo sets from walmart. Going cheap won't save money in the long run. I think each set lasted her 6 months.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

You will find nothing for a over grown matted dog for 60 bucks.

Get the dog to a groomer, or find a new home. this is neglect IMO.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

For pet owners with one dog, I recommend the Andis Pro. It usually runs around $80 or $90. It's not the greatest, but is one of the best "cheaper" options out there. BTW, if the dog is really matted, I would def. recommend taking her to a groomer to get the first groom done, then maintaining her yourself. Especially if she is a maltese mix. Maltese have very thin, delicate skin, and it's very easy to cut them.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

Like what others have said you won't find nothing but the crappy clippers that even sometimes yank on sanitary cuts. You can look online for used clippers I'd try a two speed. But if she is matted I'd def take her to the groomers first. They are extra sensitive when matted, also sometimes if they aren't use to being groomed on a reg. basis they don't like being groomed they could be fearful of it and wiggly or slightly aggressive and when you are new to this it can be tedious for you and the dog. I'd try to find a groomer who will allow you to sit and watch so you can see what they do. Like for the armpits and sanitary ect. If you find someone on a slowday they may allow you to sit and watch without it interfering w the rest of their clients. 

And if the dog is matted a lot the blades do get hot so its also best if you have two blades of whatever length you are using and some clipper spray and blades can sorta be costly itself too. If you are willing to buy the stuff and start grooming at home it'll def pay off in price not only for the groom costs but possible future vet costs. The dog would no longer suffer. seriously health risks can come about from a dog being matted, maybe also talk to them about that.your parents that is. They may have to pay more in the end for the neglect of the dog now. Numerous skin issues can come about from being matted with trapped dirt and sometimes the matts rip and make open sores and wounds in the skin and than they can get infected.


----------



## bravofleet4 (May 9, 2011)

thank you everyone. i guess i'll just have to swallow the costs. i will also tell my parents why it's so important that the dog be groomed. this dog is only a little over a year old and i want her to live a long life.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

its nice to see someone concerned even when it is not their dog.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

bravofleet4 said:


> thank you everyone. i guess i'll just have to swallow the costs. i will also tell my parents why it's so important that the dog be groomed. this dog is only a little over a year old and i want her to live a long life.


 It is impoertent, very importent. A matted dog is a uncomfortable dog. Matts can cause many, many issues. pulling on the skin, causing brusing, scabs, which then lead to infections. I have seen gan green on a dogs skin (and cats) from matts that got wet, and never dried. 

You could easily have the dog, shaved right down every 4ish months. Yup grooming is costly. But if you get a breed who needs grooming, then you should know before hand.

also since the dog is 1 year old. I REALLY do not suggest you try grooming the dog yourself. This dog will struggle, fight and probably ry to bite you while you try grooming it. you will more then likley end up cutting the dog, giving massive razor burn, ect.

To buy a good pair of clippers, blades, sciccors , nail clippers ect is costly. I have personally spent about 5K on my supplies in about a year. Im a pro groomer, and STILL have tons of stuff I want and need. 

To buy stuff for home use, Ill say you will need to budget at least 300 for clippers, blades, comb, brushs, nail clippers, quick stop, ear cleaner, sciccors.


----------

